# Rb26dett covers



## mrnperformance (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi mates. I am looking for a Rb26dett engine covers kit. The 4 parts.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

1 here...


https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/548074-rb26-rb-x-gt2-plug-valley-cover.html


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Check the Yahoo auctions, plenty go up on there.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just be mindful of the shipping & then customs fee. I brought an item for £350 and paying £175ish between 3rd party transaction fee, shipping to UK & customs. 
But yes always some for sale on there


----------

